# Replacement blades for old Craftsman jointer



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

I have an old Craftsman jointer, 4 3/8" blades/knives that need replacement.
Suggestions please. It's Model 103.23340. Sears is no help---out dated.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Normally the blades aren't proprietary, they are just some stock blade.Take the old ones and measure the thickness and width. You can find sellers that will cut to the right length if necessary. Here's just one example. globaltooling.net


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am pretty sure you can have those blades sharpened. I read that Woodcraft was a good place to send blades but it may cost almost as much to get them sharpened as new blades. Either way I don't think you will have much of a problem.

If you have not installed blades in a jointer that may be a problem. They can be a bugger. Go to You Tube and there are several good videos on how to do it. You can also ask questions here. That is why this forum is here, but you know that.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Don is right in that small blades like those might be cheaper to just replace. Resetting them can be finicky but it's not hard. This is the method I use. Setting Jointer Knives | Free Woodworking Advice

If you have the gauge that should have come with the jointer it will give you the approximate amount of knife that should be exposed above the knife head. However, it won't give you the actual final adjustment. You have to adjust the outfeed table for that. If you haven't moved the outfeed table since the old blades came out you can use the hardwood to block to set the height of the blades.


----------



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks---I'm heading back into the garage.


----------

